
Citing parental freedom, Arizona lawmakers move ahead with anti-vaccine bills - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/three-anti-vaccine-bills-move-ahead-in-arizona-despite-measles-outbreaks/
======
anigbrowl
I would really like some of the free speech absolutists to explain how the
resurgence of measles and other preventable diseases stacks up against the
benefits of unrestricted public discourse.

There's evidence that trolls have significant involvement in anti-vaxxer
forums, and the incidence of bad actors and manifest failure of the best
available information to naturally displace falsehoods suggest that our model
of public discourse is severely lacking in explanatory power.

~~~
hanging
This doesn't explain the _more_ severe measles epidemics in low-Internet-usage
countries like Vietnam.

Measles doesn't spontaneously appear within a community; it's _brought_ in
from the outside.

~~~
anigbrowl
I have not looked into the Vietnam case but here's an report about how Costa
Rica had not had a single case for 5 years until an unvaccinated french child
presented at a hospital with the disease a few days ago.
[https://boingboing.net/2019/02/25/tourism-brings-the-
measles...](https://boingboing.net/2019/02/25/tourism-brings-the-measles-
bac.html)

There might well be a different explanation for outbreaks in different places;
I am certainly not asserting this as a universal causal factor.

